# Estar al cas



## Xerinola

Hola amics!

Com es diu en anglès estar al cas d'alguna cosa?
La frase és: (Quan tens pensat enviar-me les entrades?). *És només per estar al cas/ a l'aguait de quan arribin. *
Seria "to be on the watch of them"?

Gràcies gent!
X:


----------



## betulina

Hola, Xerinola!

Ho he buscat i sí, m'ha sortit això que dius, però amb *for* en lloc de *of*: "to be on the watch for (something) vol dir "estar pendent d'alguna cosa". Potser en aquest context es pot deixar amb simplement "to be on the watch"? O "so that I'll be on the watch for them to be delivered"?

Fins ara!


----------



## Xerinola

betulina said:


> Hola, Xerinola!
> 
> Ho he buscat i sí, m'ha sortit això que dius, però amb *for* en lloc de *of*: "to be on the watch for (something) vol dir "estar pendent d'alguna cosa". Potser en aquest context es pot deixar amb simplement "to be on the watch"? O "so that I'll be on the watch for them to be delivered"?
> 
> Fins ara!


 
Gràcies xula!
X:


----------



## guixols

Jo diria "I'll keep an eye out for them."


----------



## guixols

També es pot dire: "I'll be on the lookout for them".


----------



## Xerinola

Gràcies Guíxols!


----------



## Henrik Larsson

No seria suficient dir: "to be aware of something"?


----------



## ampurdan

Em penso que això vol dir: "ser conscient d'alguna cosa", Henrik Larsson.


----------



## cirrus

guixols said:


> Jo diria "I'll keep an eye out for them."


Jo també.    Un altra posibilitat: I'll keep my eyes peeled for them.


----------



## cirrus

ampurdan said:


> Em penso que això vol dir: "ser conscient d'alguna cosa", Henrik Larsson.



I can confirm that Ampurdan. If you are aware of something you know it is going on. For example you might be aware that people are selling drugs on the street or that your neighbour is having an affair.  It doesn't mean the same as keeping an eye out for these things (although it might if you were pathologically nosey!)


----------



## guixols

Hola Henrik,

Perdó, però no poc explicar-ho bé en català 

“To be aware of” has a slightly different meaning than “To be on the watch for” “to be on the lookout for” or “to keep an eye out for” something/someone. “To be aware of” means that you will notice something or someone, intentionally or unintentionally. It doesn’t imply that you will do anything afterwards, which is the sense conveyed by the other three phrases.  
Example: 
“I was aware of Carmen’s arrival.” (I noticed that Carmen arrived but did not take any action.)  
“I kept an eye out for Carmen’s arrival.” (Because I’d promised to call Micaela when Carmen arrived.) 
“They were on the watch/lookout for signs of trouble.” (At the first sign of trouble, they would sound the alarm.) 
Saludos.


----------

